# My New Craftsman/Atlas Lathe



## Jimbo (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is my new lathe. I bought it on E-bay for $910. There were five of us bidding on it when all was said and done. Those of you who e-bay know that the final seconds count on many of the listings- this was one of them.

 I bought from a guy that was a former machinist for 20 years but now works for the local sheriffs office. He bought it about 8 years ago from the original owner who mostly turned wood on it. The guy that I bought it from only used it occasionally to turn some bushing and spacers for the motorcycles he rebuilt. It was his intention to make steam engine but never got around to it (plans came with lathe). 

My Dad was in town for the two day yard sale we had, so he helped me pick it up. He was a machinist for Joy Compressors up in Indiana a while ago. On the drive up and back (3 hour round trip) he told me a bit of his work history. I enjoyed hearing all of his stories. We forget or never hear about some of our parents history; I feel lucky that I can hear these stories from him. 


What I got-

12" x 36" Craftsman/Atlas Lathe 
Model # 101.28940
Serial #001800
Made in 1966?

Late Model 12" started being made in 1959
Ball-ended toggle arm added in 1967 to Apron
I believe that this was one of the first made in 1966
[attachimg=1][attachimg=2][attachimg=3]


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 11, 2011)

Original Craftsman Accessories that came with it.
-Lantern tool post and 5 tool holders + knurling 
-3 and 4 jaw chuck
-Faceplate with lathe dogs
-Steady and Follow Rest
-Milling attachment
-Milling holding collet set (draw bar, sleeve, 1/2" arbor for strait shank cutters)
- (3)Live centers 
- (1)Dead centers 
-45 degree dovetail milling bit
-Small and large keyway milling bits (notice the original boxes)
-Taper attachment
-Spur and cup centers (4) (used for woodworking)
-4" faceplate (woodworking)
-Boring plate with 2mt taper (used to bore flat stock with the bit in the spindle)
-Manual of Lathe operation and machinist tables book
-Most of the original instruction manuals


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 11, 2011)

Other items
- Heavy angle iron stand
- Kirkelie Quick change tool post and (6) tool holders
-(6) Internal threading tools
-(104) tool bits-1/2, 3/8, 1/4 HSS and carbide
-(6) Large 1/2" and above drill bits
- set of (6) small boring bars
-(2) large boring bars
-(15) end mills of various sizes
-(4) reamers- 5/16 and under
-Cheap roll around tool box
-Drawer full of measurement tools
-Drill bits, Allen wrenches
-Files, Honing stones

[attachimg=1][attachimg=2][attachimg=3][attachimg=4][attachimg=5]


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 11, 2011)

As we were packing up the lathe, he asked if I did sheet metal work and then proceeded to give me a harbor freight 18" bead roller with (6.5) sets of dies (one die is missing, luckily I have a lathe now and can make it). 

He also gave me a box full of flat metal and a bucket full of round metal. Then he said I don't need this and gave me a 5 foot piece of 2" brass tube/pipe. 

[attachimg=1][attachimg=2]

Overall I think I made out very good.

Once we got it home and with the neighbor's help moved to its final place we bolted it down. We then proceeded to play with it for a few minutes before shutting it down for the night. What a great day.

 It did have a bit of vibration coming from the motor. I changed out one of the belts with a link belt and that did help a bit. I still need to replace the motor belt as that should help to. I am hoping that the countershaft bushings and spindle are ok. I still need to measure the pulleys and spindle for out of roundness.

Let the chips fly ;D


----------



## MarkBall2 (Feb 11, 2011)

That was a great haul!

The lathe is just a bit older than mine. I have the 101.28970 Underneath drive. Might have to pull the spindle to clear out any wood dust from the bearings, then re-lube & put it back together. Shouldn't take more than a day to clean the dust from it, then on to turning some metal.

I'm actually jealous of the brass/bronze tube you got for free. Again, nice haul!


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 12, 2011)

Mark- the guy I bought it from did just that when he got it and he said it took about a day.

What kind of project would you use the brass tube for. I don't have any projects planned for it yet.

Jim


----------



## HSS (Feb 12, 2011)

Great find, Jim. You know, some people have all the luck. I'm sure a use for that tube will turn up. I guess now you will have to start collecting metal. You wight want to think about a storage system for metal stock so that it will be easy to lay your hands on it when you need it, instead of just piling it up somewhere. I need to do that myself...............someday. LOL

Pat


----------



## ChuckB (Feb 12, 2011)

As others said: Great deal considering all the tooling. Enjoy!


----------



## MarkBall2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Projects for brass rod/tube...............

Bushings for an arm that moves in an arc, bushings for gears on my lathe, gears for something that just needs power transmission, i.e. under the apron or on the gear quadrant.

Brass/bronze is expensive & most lengths you buy is 12" or less. I made some aluminum gears for my lathe & put bronze bushings in them, rather than the original zymak riding directly on the steel shaft.


----------

